# Im having an issue with my trailer plumbing. G



## bubbaepp (May 25, 2020)

Got to the campground today and hooked the trailer to city water. Went in to check. The kitchen sink sputtered and stopped working, toilet wouldn’t work only the shower is working. I can’t figure out what’s wrong


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

You probably already found the problem.  What was it?


----------

